# Table saw ?



## Eddie (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello everyone out there, I'm new to this forum and I’ am learning a great deal from the knowledge and input everyone has contribute here. 
The question I have is on the table saw model 72 powermatic, is it a good saw to buy? I have a 10" craftsman contractor saw and it doing find for the things I do around the house. Someone in my neighborhood is selling one. It looks like an older model TS. Any feedback will be great. Ed


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Eddie
Sorry I can't help you on the Powermatic, other that to say that Powermatic has established a good name. The real question for you is what the saw will do for you, that your existing saw doesn't, and what kind of price is the owner asking. If the price is really good you should have a look at the saw, check it out for condition, and give it a try to see how it performs. Make sure the height adjustment and angle adjustments work smoothly and the locks are effective. Does it cut through heavy wood without hestation. Does it have a solid easy to use and accurate rip fence. Does it have a good functioning blade guard. Are there extra blades that come with it, and are they good ones. Don't be thrown if there is a little light rust, as this can be easily cleaned off, and will usually lower the asking price. Sometimes these local buys can be an excellent opportunity.

Welcome to the forum.

Gerry

PS: If you have a look, and have a digital camera, post some pictures. Some of the members can probably give you a very good idea as to the value of the saw.

Gerry


----------



## Eddie (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you, Gerry for your info, I will try to see if I can take a few pictures.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Eddie:

I have a second table saw set up with a dado blade
and it really helps speed things up.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Depending on the model of the Craftsman contractor saw, the Powermatic might not get you anything other than name brand envy from your WW friends... But if you are dealing with some direct drive model with a flimsy fence and bad miter gauge, then the PM might be worth looking at... It does not sound like that describes your Cman though...


----------



## rmonzo (Dec 15, 2008)

Don't know much about a model 72, but if it is made by the same folks that made the model 66 ten years ago, you can't go wrong. My 66 is a 3hp, 10" and is a very good saw.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

I have the model 73 contractor saw with a 52" extension table. I got it used but it was very well taken care of. I personally love my saw. But going from the $199 craftsman pile of junk it's hard not to like it. The fence is set up so that if you put it to 1" the cut is 1". It has really made life nice. I couldn't pass up the deal either. A road trip to Dallas, my uncle gives me his hand me downs when he upgrades. 

rmonzo, I will agree with you on the 66, that is what my uncle upgraded to. I helped him set it up, and decided that when the one I have wears out my next will be a 66


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Eddie,
Hard to go wrong with a powermatic. When I did a google search on a model 72, the saws that came up were 12 and 14" models with large motors. So make sure you check on what you would be getting, as far as electrical requirements, etc.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Eddie (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you for all the info and taking your time to explain this model saw to me. The seller send these two pictures, it looks like I would need a large electrical panel, like 3 phase to run this puppy. So for the mean time I'm going to continue using my sears contractor saw for now.


----------

